# Molly bullying other Molly



## t-vizz the 2nd (Nov 11, 2009)

So one of my Mollies is keeping the other away from food and nipping at it. The one taking the abuse seems to have a damaged fin and I don't think it is getting much food. 

I do not have a breeder cage I can put in the tank or another adequate tank to put anyone in.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

how many mollies do you have? 2 of anything opens up the door for bullying. 3 or more diffuses the anger.
You can always make your own little tank to insert into the main tank. Cut a large plastic pop or juice bottle so the narrow neck is off.discard.
get a hot object such as a soldering iron and burn small holes into the bottle. make 2 holes at the top and insert wire thru the holes to make hooks that will hang on the side of the tank. Insert "tank" into main tank. Put the fish in it that you want to remove and voila one fish protected.
The container I used was a square type juice bottle it holds about 1000ml of water.
Do not make the holes very big- just enough for water circulation as if you get the holes too big the fish will try to escape thru them and possibley get stuck.
I had this happen once and it was nasty! The fish severed its spine.


----------

